# Please help Spain and Portugal virgins off to motogp Estoril



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

HI , WE ARE OFF TO MOTO GP ( BIKE RACING TO THE UN-EDUCTED !) ARRIVING BILBAO 23RD APRIL AND HAVE TO BE AT ESTORIL FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEKENDS RACING.

I AM DEBATING WHETHER TO SPEND MY 7 DAYS BEFORE IN PORTUGAL OR SPAIN , WE SPEAK SOME SPANISH BUT HAVE NEVER BEEN TO PORTUGAL AND SO ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO TICKING ANOTHER BOX AND ENJOYING SOME NOTORIOUS PORTUGESE HOSPITALITY !

I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE ANY GUIDANCE , EITHER A ROUTE ACROSS NORTHERN SPAIN WITH SOME RECOMMENDED SITES WHICH COULD ACCOMMODATE AN 8M VAN , PERHAPS LOOKING OVER A BEACH WITH AN EXCELLENT SEAFOOD RESTAURANT ...NOW I AM ASKING !!

I HAVE A KAWASAKI 250 BIKE ON THE BACK SO CAN PARK AWAY AND BIKE CLOSER IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYWHERE SPECIAL BUT A BIT MORE REMOTE.

ANY HELP WOULD BE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED AND IF ANYONE KNOWS A PERFECT SPOT NEAR ESTORIL , PLEASE LET ME KNOW AS ALL I HAVE SO FAR IS THE FERRY AND RACE TICKETS BOOKED .

ALL THE BEST AND THANKS IN ANTICIPATION OF SOME REPLIES.

CHEERS

VINCE


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi
We have just left Portugal and we had a great time to be honest I wish we had spent more time there.

We have a large motorhome so you could check our blog it might give some idea of where to stay ( see link below)


Im sure you have a great time 


Paul & Lynne


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the reply ...anybody else with tips on places to stay in Northern Spain or Portugal please....

Somewhere with fishing or on the beach would be great ...someone must know some dream sites ....!!

Cheers

Vince..


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Vince,
Have just got back from Portugal and loved it as usual.I have been to Estoril for the GP but on the bike and stayed in a hotel near the circuit so not much help there but would just say to you from memory,if you are not going in the grandstand and just moving around the circuit,take something to sit on!!May sound daft but not a lot of grass when I was there 3 yrs ago so a bit stony on the posterior 8O.
With regard to the journey,coming back north in the camper recently we stayed at the site behind the Hotel Regio in Salamanca .Plenty of space for a large van,we are 7.5 mtrs.Hotel handy for meals drinks or free wifi in the lobby and cafeteria but dont recommend the main restaurant.Thought good for a saturday night treat but expensive and not that special.
Not near the coast but what a spectacular place.Centre is only 6kms from the site,flat roads easy bike parking and some incredible architecture and restaurants should you happen to be down that way.
Should you venture further south in Portugal,on the coast heading down toward Cape St Vincente is Porto Covo just south of Sines.Incredible coastline with plenty of fishing and lots of places for wild camping right on the cliffs.We did find a site inland a bit, ACSI but not to be recommended for a longer van or much else.Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vincent said:


> Thanks very much for the reply ...anybody else with tips on places to stay in Northern Spain or Portugal please....
> 
> ..


Vince, we're just back from Spain and Portugal and loved both countries and would happily go back to either.

You ask about "Northern Spain" however : it is gorgeous, green, fertile and friendly BUT, it is not called "Green Spain " for nothing and it does rain a lot. I watch the weather there on my desktop daily and it is still wet ! It's also cooler than the south. If you want dry weather and sun then go south.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We stayed at Orbitur site, Guincho, when we wanted to visit Lisbon and there were lots of bikers there for Estoril MOTO GP, so within reach. 

Guincho isn't a brilliant site but with bus outside linking to rail for Lisbon it was convenient. Plenty of large Mhomes when we were there. There are low trees though.

We chatted to a couple going to the race and they were staying in the carpark at Estoril so perhaps that is another option.

Have to say the atmosphere at Guincho was brilliant when the bikers were there - different nationalities all getting along and some fantastic bikes.

Enjoy your trip

Jan


----------

